# The Green Tide: How do you do the WAAAGH!



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been playing orks for a couple years now, and I have around 5,000 points of greenskins accumulated. Most of my lists consist of mainly mechanical styled units like walkers, trukks, battlewagons, walkers, a stompa, walkers, and walkers. There was a time where I had 4k of points, but only owned around 46 boyz models :scratchhead:

I recently bought 90 boyz from a friend to try and bolster my list, and I've grown interested in the Green Tide formation for obvious reasons. Now, I'm at a lost as to how I'm supposed to run it. I played my first game with it last night against a grey knight player, and steam rolled him. He simply didn't have enough shots. I did, however, see a few potential problems with the list and I'm wondering how the green tide has been a strong list in tournaments with those problems. Problems like having to move through cover and slowing you down, multi-assaulting and losing attacks/furious charge, assaulting a vehicle and not being able to consolidate, etc. 

How have you guys seen it run? How do you personally run it? Aside from using dakka jets and the Dread Mob formation (giving walkers 'Ere We Go! and benefiting from constant WAAAGH!), what are other good combos to go with it? How do get around those problems of the huge mob of boyz?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi dojo.
First of all, you are the first ork player ever that owned only 46 boys for more than a couple of months. I'll have this condition checked, it could be contagious.

This said, the horde is amazing. Honestly, thanks to waagh you care not of such things as "slowed assaults"... if you space 130 boyz + 1 warboss well enough you cover the whole damn field, when you charge, you multicharge the whole frigging enemy army!! ANd there's no "avoiding and running circles" around you, cause you just pile in bodies until enemy models (flyers included) have no clue where to place their sorry asses.
IMO, Key complement to this list are some mek gunz (AA type) and tankbustas in trukks. Running the greentide your natural predators are flying stuff and vehicles. ALso, a big boost against some shitty alpha striking lists is handed by a maxed out Shield generator.

SO, at 1850 you could easily fit 100ish boyz, 3 Pk nobz, PKwarboss, 10 tankbustas in trukk, max shield gen. Maybe something else spent in a unit of grots to objective sitting and Mek gunz for that hefty AA that you have in the codex!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotta make 'em Fearless, gotta make 'em Feel No Pain. Grotsnik's doable, Painboy plus dude with the Big Bosspole from Waaagh! Ghazghkull works etc.

Watch out for Imperial Knights because they will _wreck_ you in combat. Suffering D3 Stomps and then blowing it up and killing a 10" bubble of your own guys is not terribly classy.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Been wondering the exact same thing myself, I'm thinking of running a GT on saturday against a mate. We're prepping for a tournament later in the year and I am curious to see how it would work TBH.
Before anyone feels sorry for him, he runs Eldar, and occasionally Dark Angels as penance.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

neferhet said:


> Hi dojo.
> First of all, you are the first ork player ever that owned only 46 boys for more than a couple of months. I'll have this condition checked, it could be contagious.


What can I say, I'm a true Big Mek at heart hah I actually bought all of those ork boyz for that campaign I was telling you about!

I guess I was just worried about the slow pace of the mob and losing Furious Charge when multi assaulting, but if it's been doing well despite this, then I won't worry about it too much.

Thanks for the warnings about knights, Mid. 

Have you guys faced the green tide?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Have you guys faced the green tide?


Once, but it was crippled easily by a couple of Hellhammer shots...


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ah. That'll do it


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

that's why you always want a void shield generator :wink:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Isn't the Hellhammer for Apocalypse though?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

not if you are an heretic renegade :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

neferhet said:


> that's why you always want a void shield generator :wink:



YES!!! running the tide behind a void sheild generator will protect it for a turn or two but usually that is all you need before your whole army is in combat. Flyers are usually not a problem if you take two units of big guns with two kustom mega kannons and one tractor kannon. Really one of the biggest threats to the green tide I have faced are Space wolf thunder wolf calvary and the wolf mounted lords. I had three of them chew through 94 boys and nobs with pks. 

I run everything on foot putting tank bustas in trukks makes them must shot items for my opponent. The big boss pole makes them fearless which is great for the tide. Also Da lukky stikk makes the unit WS3 which is useful. Recently I have been putting a weird boy with tankbustas and they are getting some good results. Denying enemy powers and popping vehicles is good.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Morfang, about the stick, you meant WS 5 , right...
Also, you say on fott tankbustas? well, thats odd, to me! how can they reach that enemy vehicle in time?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

neferhet said:


> Morfang, about the stick, you meant WS 5 , right...
> Also, you say on fott tankbustas? well, thats odd, to me! how can they reach that enemy vehicle in time?


Yeah WS 5 is correct that is what I get for commenting and not having the book handy. 

I run two squads usually on opposite sides of the green tide. Usually by turn two my bustas are in position to fire at a tank since I usually deploy the tide up as far as I can then run them and rokkits are 24 inch range. Most of my opponents seem to park their tanks up front to blast the tide then pull back as it gets close. The tankbustas are usually a nasty surprise mixed in and not easily identified.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Really one of the biggest threats to the green tide I have faced are Space wolf thunder wolf calvary and the wolf mounted lords. I had three of them chew through 94 boys and nobs with pks.


I imagine Wraiths, who are functionally much like TWC, could prove problematic. Especially in a Canoptek Harvest in a Decurion, so they have a 4+ Resurrection Protocol from their Spyder, to boot.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I imagine Wraiths or Flayed Ones would both be pretty lulzy (getting charged by 30 Flayed Ones would be like watching a meat grinder at work).


----------

